# Alabama Storm Help - Alabama SPCA



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Guys! If anyone could help (mainly spread the word): The rescue group I work with (Alabama SPCA) is trying to network with other rescue groups so we can pull animals from area shelters since there is a high volume due to the tornadoes. You can direct any interested group to our FB page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Alabama-SPCA/209981925696914 which also can be accessed via http://www.alspca.org/

Mainly this is for pre-storm animals (animals that were already in shelters when the tornadoes hit).


----------



## JudeAnne (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey you guys, I didn't know exactly where to post this but this has a list of rescue shelters that have golden retrievers and so on. Just if anyone has rescued a dog and is taking it to a shelter or wants to get a dog from a shelter. http://grcwny.org/links/


----------

